# Broad view goggle recommendations wanted



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I wore POC Lobes goggles with my POC Fornix Backcountry MIPS helmet last year. I thought the breadth of vision was quite good with those goggles, but I was at the Snow Show here in Toronto last week and bought a pair of Zeal goggles for my GF. I couldn't believe the difference in breadth of vision versus my Lobes!

I've been surfing the web for options and thought the crowd here could provide some first hand recommendations.
I know of Dragon APX, Von Zipper Fishbowls.
Anything you can recommend? And why?

Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just about every company is making an oversized goggle with great peripheral view these days. Just pick one you like or one you can score a deal on. Goggles are kinda like boots in that they all fit a little differently, so what works great for one person may not work so well for another. I have the VZ Fishbowls. They're fine. Nothing special optically, but they fit my face, they're comfortable, and they can usually be found for 50% off in the offseason.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Once you put the APX on you'll realize it's not what you'd expect for peripheral view. I wear smith iox, more so for the lens options but also fits well on the bridge of my nose. Vision wise they are the best I've worn, but I've never tried on any vonzipper goggles. Or the newer oakleys.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Try zeal sppx goggles, spherical polarized and photochromic.
Edit see you tired the zeals. I got a pair last year from sierra trading for around 60
Love them, but they scratch a bit easily


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Polarized lenses suck for snowboarding. You can't see the glare from ice patches.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

No need to in east coast ...... it is all ice not much snow here.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I've got the new Smith I/O7's and they're really sick. Used them all last season and the peripheral vision is awesome.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! :laugh:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Oakley Canopy


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i forgot to post why lol. they fit my head perfectly (i have a big head and nose) and oakley's optics are the best in my opinion.

there's also the Electric EG2. i have tried these on and i would say the canopy's have a very very slight bigger range of view. and the canopy's fit better on my face. and there's the Dye CLK. i thought they were awful. terrible interior foam. when i put them on everything looked foggy even though the lens wasn't fogged. they were polarized lenses but that still shouldn't have happened because i have worn polarized oakley lenses and they were clear as day.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Honestly most the oversized goggles on the market are just oversized lenses. The frame that sits against your face is basically the same size as the smaller brother. Anon does a pretty good job with the Comrade as they made the lens a little bigger and pulled it closer to your face. Outside of that, oversized flat lenses like Electric EGV's, Zip Cleavers, Ashbury Kaleidoscopes, Anon Relapse, or Smith Squad.

Anon figured there's out by drilling out a mannequin head and placing flashlight in the eyes and putting goggles on it.


----------



## I8mogul4dinner (Oct 19, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> I wore POC Lobes goggles with my POC Fornix Backcountry MIPS helmet last year. I thought the breadth of vision was quite good with those goggles, but I was at the Snow Show here in Toronto last week and bought a pair of Zeal goggles for my GF. I couldn't believe the difference in breadth of vision versus my Lobes!
> 
> I've been surfing the web for options and thought the crowd here could provide some first hand recommendations.
> I know of Dragon APX, Von Zipper Fishbowls.
> ...


Dragon APX is pretty sweet, esp with the transition lenz. but I dont think its worth the money.
I am pretty excited about the electric EG3 and the spy Bravo. I think I might pick up on of those goggles at the season end sale.

but best bang for the buck? check out Dye CLK. Dye makes pretty decent goggle and you get 3 lenzs.

all the goggle I mentioned are spherical lenz shape.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I went to try the Oakley Canopy at a store nearby this week.
It was okay.
I think Nivek's comment about oversized lenses on regular sized frames is true in many cases.

I also tried the new Oakley Flight Deck goggle.
Very much liked it!
Maybe slightly narrower field of vision east-west versus the Canopy, but greater vision north-south.
Very comfortable on the face, and absolutely perfect fit with my POC helmet!
The frameless design looks steezy as well.

I have it down to the Oakley Flight Deck and the Zeal Level.
The Level DEFINITELY has a genuinely huge field of vision, but the Flight Deck is so comfortable with my helmet.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If your trying on goggles you might as well try on electric eg2 or eg3.... That's our favorite


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm just curious, it seems like more and more people are diverting away from oakley and i'm wondering why. and i'm not just talking about people on here. one of my local shops doesn't even carry them. back in the day it seemed like every shop had them.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> and there's the Dye CLK. i thought they were awful. terrible interior foam. when i put them on everything looked foggy even though the lens wasn't fogged.


Really? I personally own the Dye CLK and I personally think they're the best goggles I've ever wore (comfortable-but-still-stiff foam, no fog, blah blah). Are you sure you bought it from the actual Dye dealer? But then, maybe because I'm a Dye fanboy with most of their paintball gear and snowboard protectant wear :crazy2:




SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm just curious, it seems like more and more people are diverting away from oakley and i'm wondering why. and i'm not just talking about people on here. one of my local shops doesn't even carry them. back in the day it seemed like every shop had them.


Even though I don't own Oakley goggles, they do seem fine. I tried them over at an Oakley store in a mall outlet and they're pretty awesome. Maybe it's the price? I also barely see people with Oakley goggles on the slope (last season I saw about 3 people) and a ton more Bolle (because Costco had some great goggles for 50% off :bop: )

It might just be price, but someone else might have the real reason


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm just curious, it seems like more and more people are diverting away from oakley and i'm wondering why. and i'm not just talking about people on here. one of my local shops doesn't even carry them. back in the day it seemed like every shop had them.


I think it's price, every time I go to Oakley store I like their stuff and think I will buy it and then I check price tag and just leave. Only exception I bought rash guard this summer. But still I bought it with -40% off on backcountry.com when in Oakley they still weren't on sale.

They had amazing surfing shorts too but those were 170$. Can you imagine?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Extazy said:


> I think it's price, every time I go to Oakley store I like their stuff and think I will buy it and then I check price tag and just leave.


Same here. Love their stuff, but the sticker shock is almost always too strong. Just can't justify goggles being the second most expensive piece of my gear.


----------



## Homies911 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bones said:


> Same here. Love their stuff, but the sticker shock is almost always too strong. Just can't justify goggles being the second most expensive piece of my gear.


So you don't want to spend $650 on Oakley Airwave goggles? :chin:

EDIT: just read up that pair has a HUD display...shut up and take my money (((http://www.oakley.com/en/mens/goggles/snow-goggles/airwave/product/W0OO7049/?skuCode=59-450)))


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Homies911 said:


> Really? I personally own the Dye CLK and I personally think they're the best goggles I've ever wore (comfortable-but-still-stiff foam, no fog, blah blah). Are you sure you bought it from the actual Dye dealer? But then, maybe because I'm a Dye fanboy with most of their paintball gear and snowboard protectant wear :crazy2:


yeah, i didn't care for them. i bought them straight through dye's website.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

and i agree about oakley's clothing being way too expensive. their goggles seem reasonably priced to me, minus a couple of exceptions though.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Oakley stuff isn't cheap, I own a pair of Crowbars and they are great but I also don't see too many Oakley users on the hill. A lot of Uvex here and Bolle as someone else mentioned.

I love the Oakley stuff and have own a few of their sunglasses but ever since a friend of mine got a pair of Electric Charge sunglasses I've been hooked and love mine. Super light, super comfortable, love the lens and great price. My next goggle purchase will be Electric most likely. I've also dealt with their customer service as well and it was top notch.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> I went to try the Oakley Canopy at a store nearby this week.
> It was okay.
> I think Nivek's comment about oversized lenses on regular sized frames is true in many cases.
> 
> ...


was the flight deck frame the same size as the canopy? the canopy's fit me perfectly so i'm curious if the flight deck is just as big.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Flight Deck frame seemed at least as big as the Canopy.
Since the Flight Deck has the lens over the frame, versus the Canopy lens being in the frame, it's always hard to be sure.
I saw both again in the store today and the Flight Deck appears bigger, but...

Btw, I ordered the Flight Deck this week.
If the new Prizm lens works as described, I expect to be very happy.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i rocked eg2s for a while and thought they had a great field of view but found the frame a little too tight on my nose and push the frame too high up towards my forehead. great vision for north,east and west but kind of lacked on the south because they sat too high on my nose.

last season i forked out for a pair of oakley canopies and couldn't be more stoked! the way the "bridge" (i use this term for lack of a better word, basically the part that covers the nose) sits on my face is way better. looking at both right now and you can see that the bridge goes a lot deeper than the eg2 so although the foam sits higher on your nose, the goggle frame comes down further and caves over the top of the nose allowing the frame to sit more centered on my face. not as much field of view as the eg2 but not by much and definitely the more comfy goggle. oakleys optics are top notch too. dark grey lens for most days and HI yellow for the darker days and night skiing. these 2 lenses really compliment eachother well.

i've tried fishbowls a few times and find them particularly comfortable as well, when you hold them you can almost fold them in half and twist them right around on themselves as well which just goes to show how easily they conform and fit on the face.

i find frameless goggles take away a lot of the vision with the foam sitting on the inside of the lenses. the apx pinched the outside of my eyes and didnt fit too well. i have a relatively big head so that could be why.

ill try and elaborate on this a little more tonight with some photos, it's hard to explain. at the end of they day everyone has a different face so like most things it all comes down to personal preference and experience.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I wore some I/Os early last season, but even with my Smith helmet they didn't seal on my forehead right and snow would get on the inside. I had some passes to the Nike employee store so I sold the I/Os and some Smith Prodigys I had and bought the Nike APX for $110. That's about where I top out for goggles because I have no issues buying 2 year old goggles for 25% of retail. 

I found some Oakley Splice with the HI yellow lens on CL for $30 and grabbed those. They'll probably become my go to because the HI yellow is pretty much the best I've used for Hood conditions.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

went to the store today and tried on the Flight Decks, EG2s, Canopy's, and the IO/X.

EG2 was great. they gave me the most vision out of the 4

Flight Deck's were also awesome. the EG2 had slightly more vision left to right and good amount of more downward vision because the flight deck frame sits higher on the nose.

the IO/X was a nice goggle but not nearly as much vision as the other 3

the Canopy's were good but the Flight Deck's and EG2s had a larger range of vision

steezus, you must've had the EG2s pushed too high up to make them sit better on your nose. when i put them on the bridge went all the way down to just above my nostrils which gave me great downward vision. i have a big head and nose so i guess they were able sit better on my face. the canopy and flight deck bridges arch more so they sit higher on your nose but that causes a little more obstruction downward IMO.

greydragon, you are going like the prism lens. when i put them on today i was pleasantly surprised on how good it was.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i've narrowed my search down to the EG2 and Flight Deck but i really wanna try on the EG3 but the store i was at didn't have them so i'm gonna look in different stores to see if i can find them.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the only problem i'm having with electric is i don't understand their lens tints. i don't like the distortion of colors so i prefer grey lenses but they only do stuff like "bronze/silver chrome". i don't know what that means lol


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> the only problem i'm having with electric is i don't understand their lens tints. i don't like the distortion of colors so i prefer grey lenses but they only do stuff like "bronze/silver chrome". i don't know what that means lol


Electric - EG2 SNOW GOGGLE - Snow Goggles Guide

Edit:
Oops that link doesn't work. Anyways, scroll down and click on Lens Guide


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

If I could find some old school looking aviators that actually worked I'd rock them.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I love my Electric EG2 goggles. Never fog and amazing field of view. I ride trees and moguls mostly and that requires that you have peripheral vision. I have never had any vision issues with my EG2.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> went to the store today and tried on the Flight Decks, EG2s, Canopy's, and the IO/X.
> 
> EG2 was great. they gave me the most vision out of the 4
> 
> ...


Did you try these goggles on with your helmet?
The two things that sold me on the Flight Deck goggles were the Prizm lens and the amazing fit with my helmet. The fit was even better than my POC Lobes goggles - and I wear a Poc Fornix helmet!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't wear a helmet


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Whats so different about the new Oaklet Prizm lenses? I checked their site but couldn't find anything.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Whats so different about the new Oaklet Prizm lenses? I checked their site but couldn't find anything.


Check it out here.

Prizm


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Check it out here.
> 
> Prizm


I'm actually not a fan of Oakley's But I pick up a set of Flight Deck's today with the Rose Prizm lens. 

I don't like the how the pink lens looks. But if they are as good as advertised. Then I'll be keeping them for sure!


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I'm actually not a fan of Oakley's But I pick up a set of Flight Deck's today with the Rose Prizm lens.
> 
> I don't like the how the pink lens looks. But if they are as good as advertised. Then I'll be keeping them for sure!


dude now I regret buying dye goggles. Once you use them let me know if that actually works!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Extazy said:


> dude now I regret buying dye goggles. Once you use them let me know if that actually works!


Season opens for us one week from today.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm torn. i love the prizm lenses but i like the massive range of vision i get with the eg2 and eg3. it's just i don't like color distortion (the prizm would be my only exception) and electric doesn't make a grey lens for those models unless it's polarized and i don't want a polarized lens. i'd probably go with the eg2 or eg3 if they had a grey lens.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

just ordered the EG2s with bronze silver chrome lens. the most important thing to me is range of vision. i'll just deal with the color distortion. and i didn't wanna spend $220 on the EG3s. decided to get the EG2 without the bonus lens because with the bonus lens it's $40 more and i was looking at the lens prices and the green bonus lens that you get costs $40. was that supposed to be a deal or something? lol. if i decide i want another lens color for different conditions i'll buy it separately later on since i would have to pay the retail price on it anyway.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> just ordered the EG2s with bronze silver chrome lens. the most important thing to me is range of vision. i'll just deal with the color distortion. and i didn't wanna spend $220 on the EG3s. decided to get the EG2 without the bonus lens because with the bonus lens it's $40 more and i was looking at the lens prices and the green bonus lens that you get costs $40. was that supposed to be a deal or something? lol. if i decide i want another lens color for different conditions i'll buy it separately later on since i would have to pay the retail price on it anyway.


Interesting you went that route the Flight Decks have the widest vision in the market


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

ek9max said:


> I'm actually not a fan of Oakley's But I pick up a set of Flight Deck's today with the Rose Prizm lens.
> 
> I don't like the how the pink lens looks. But if they are as good as advertised. Then I'll be keeping them for sure!


What do you mean not a fan of Oakley? Are you some hipster that needs to be trendy so you say fuck the man with company's like Oakley? Shits retarded if thats the case.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NWskunkAPE said:


> What do you mean not a fan of Oakley? Are you some hipster that needs to be trendy so you say fuck the man with company's like Oakley? Shits retarded if thats the case.


Damn, dude. Why so mad?

I've never liked the way Oakleys fit my face to be honest. Most of them sit weirdly far off the face and I find the surround foam they use to be itchy. There's legit reasons to not potentially care for the products of a company that does very well.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

NWskunkAPE said:


> Interesting you went that route the Flight Decks have the widest vision in the market


i tried them both on and i thought the eg2's had slightly more side vision but it's really splitting hairs because it was close. what sold me on the eg2's was the downward vision. they both had great upward vision but the eg2's had way more downward vision. believe me, i still prefer oakley, i think they make the best goggles out there but range of vision is the most important thing to me in a goggle so that's why i went with the eg2's


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Damn, dude. Why so mad?
> 
> I've never liked the way Oakleys fit my face to be honest. Most of them sit weirdly far off the face and I find the surround foam they use to be itchy. There's legit reasons to not potentially care for the products of a company that does very well.


I just get annoyed by people that bash companys for no reason just because its cool. 

Why not say Oakley do not fit my face? Also they do have other sizes and shapes than one. Have you tried everything? And the foam is fleece like all other companys nothing propriety there. Just be honest man. You dont know.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i tried them both on and i thought the eg2's had slightly more side vision but it's really splitting hairs because it was close. what sold me on the eg2's was the downward vision. they both had great upward vision but the eg2's had way more downward vision. believe me, i still prefer oakley, i think they make the best goggles out there but range of vision is the most important thing to me in a goggle so that's why i went with the eg2's


Right on.... I belive the Prizm lens are miles ahead of anyones. They look amazing outdoors. Like having 4K resolution on my eye.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

NWskunkAPE said:


> linvillegorge said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, dude. Why so mad?
> ...


I was never a fan of Oakley because I don't like the look of their styles. The flight deck is definitely better in that department. 

However if the prizm lens is as good as advertised. I still would have bought them regardless of brand or style. 

Can't wait to try them this weekend!


----------



## I8mogul4dinner (Oct 19, 2014)

ek9max said:


> I'm actually not a fan of Oakley's But I pick up a set of Flight Deck's today with the Rose Prizm lens.
> 
> I don't like the how the pink lens looks. But if they are as good as advertised. Then I'll be keeping them for sure!


anyone ever compared these to Spy Happy lenz? the bravo looks pretty sweet and it seems to have a similar tech.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NWskunkAPE said:


> I just get annoyed by people that bash companys for no reason just because its cool.
> 
> Why not say Oakley do not fit my face? Also they do have other sizes and shapes than one. Have you tried everything? And the foam is fleece like all other companys nothing propriety there. Just be honest man. You dont know.


The only thing more annoying than "brand hipsters" are "brand nuthuggers". I'm not the original poster you lashed out at. I've tried numerous Oakley goggled and I just don't care for their fit. Not all "fleece" is the same. In my experience, Smith's is the most comfy and least itchy, your mileage may vary. With all that said, Oakley does have some of the sweetest lenses out there, hence why I've given them numerous shots. Just be honest man, that Oakley dick is massaging your tonsils.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I8mogul4dinner said:


> anyone ever compared these to Spy Happy lenz? the bravo looks pretty sweet and it seems to have a similar tech.


I don't think they are similar at all. The spy ones are supposed to put you in a better mood. The oakley prizm give you better definition on the snow and cover a broader range of lighting conditions.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Prizm lenses are very nice but not game changers or revolutionary.


Have you tried them yourself in flat light?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> Prizm lenses are very nice but not game changers or revolutionary.


You'll have to explain why for that declaration to have any value.
Care to elaborate?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Good explanation.
Thank you.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tried on the flight decks in a local store. They look nice. The view was okay but you can definitely see the inner frame.

I am a flat facer though, so I need the asian fit and want the prizm (why not) so my only recourse is online. Not seeing asian fit replacement lenses yet so I'll have to get the jade iridium.

Can't wait to try them out on the snow. I have the worst depth perception when the light gets flat etc.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

If was dumping in my area a couple days ago. Compared the new flight deck rose prizm to last the year spy doom yellow low light lense. 

The prizm was noticeable sharper and better. 

Won't be wearing the spy this year.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Used the rose prizm today on a bluebird. 

For a low light lense it was SPECTACULAR considering all the light. 

I could easily use it as my only lens for all conditions. 

I did order a jade prizm, but it's back ordered till December.....


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Zip Cleavers


hey Nivek, you love ur cleavers, how do they compare to the beefy? which one is bigger? ive only tried on fishbowls and feenoms.


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Airgoggles have some great FOV, too, without looking like a fishbowl.
minimal padding & a flexible frame can do amazing things.


----------

